# A Wonderful Afternoon-surrounded by "Golden Deliciousness" - long



## DoglovingSenior (Jun 26, 2011)

I came to a decision today-
Yesterday a friend, whose dogs define what a Golden Retriever should be , beautiful looks & wonderful temperaments, and yes-intelligence, invited me to come watch a "Puppy Genius" training class. Puppy Genius? She said it is lots of fun and you should be thinking about another dog by now(no way). My friend is a "code of ethics-backyard Breeder"  In her lifetime of Goldens, she has produced 4 litters-& keeps many of them, when you visit her you are usually met by 8-10 Gorgeous Blondes swarming around you. When a litter is due she has her large dining room table taken apart & removed to make room for the birthing/puppy pen. The only time they are in the backyard is when they are out for exercise or a poop. They live on an island and everyone knows her dogs several of her neighbors have one.Her pups are in Excellent show, working or pet homes-she often has known the people for years & once she would NOT give/sell a pup to a close relative as she thought that the pup would only serve as a status symbol. Her dogs are confirmation & working champs. I hadn't seen her for over 2 years - LIFE interfered. She said that this was her best litter EVER-she had piqued my curiousity.

The class was being held in the building ( it was built as a gymnastic center)that is owned by the trainer that I used to use for my GSD's & Rottweilers basic & advanced Obedience, agility, showmanship, etc.. I walked in, & there were 8 of the fluffiest, most beautiful pups that I have ever seen, feathers beginning to be noticeable. They were all so beautiful-my friend said that they were expecting 2 & got 8, she has kept 4 of them, they are now 14 wks old. I was introduced to them- each just made me want one more pup <sigh>. The trainer walked in and looked at me with a puzzled expression, I said "Rottweilers" and we hugged. She said she had to place me since she had never seen me in a room full of Goldens <lol>. These puppies went through their recalls-VERY impressive with all of the distractions, most did it perfectly, traveling about 50' and ending in a perfect sit-close to & looking up at the trainer. Then being called back the other way by the owner. They were going to heel & staying there-doing "around" a 360 around the handler ending in a front finish or a 145 to a "heel" finish. ( puppy sits are not tolerated). Or around on their own ending in a front. We worked on static focus also. 

My friend asked me to please handle one of the puppies as someone had to leave. I asked had she lost it? I haven't trained in 9 or 10 years. But, I took "Pink" and she was really easy on me.  I probably confused her though. <lol>. It was *great *fun. My friend asked me to please come work with her pups as she could always use an extra pair of hands-I think that I will. Oh, the trainer asked about my guys saying that she guessed that they had passed on? I was delighted to inform her that Apollo was still alive & kicking - her comment was that I had some of the longest living Rotties that she has ever known ( she sees a lot as she is an AKC judge) You all will be proud of me, I did not mention raw food-they all knew that I fed raw, I just smiled sweetly & said lots of love and almost no vacinations. She could agree on that one.

The afternoon was beautiful and I reluctantly parted from "Pink" but I now know that I will never have another pup, but will not be without a dog. I'm going to adopt one at a time-the old guys/gals whose owners surrender them when they are 8 & 10 years old. These will be my new babies.


----------



## CorgiPaws (Mar 31, 2009)

What a neat experience to have!
And, GOOD on YOU for adopting those lovable seniors. The world needs more people like you.


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

And I'm with you girlfriend, I'll always adopt as well. Guess there are a lot worse ways to spend an afternoon than being surrounded by gorgeous, lovable, obviously well behaved puppies! 
Pity you didn't have your camera with you


----------



## chowder (Sep 7, 2008)

That would have been a lovely sight to see! You rarely see good looking, well behaved Goldens anymore. I agree with Mollywoppy....next time bring the camera!!!


----------



## DoglovingSenior (Jun 26, 2011)

Next week I will definitely take a camera!


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

Ive always had a special spot for the senior animals. I enjoyed fostering senior dogs and cats over the young ones. They are so cute in a completely different way :thumb:


----------



## chowder (Sep 7, 2008)

DaneMama said:


> Ive always had a special spot for the senior animals. I enjoyed fostering senior dogs and cats over the young ones. They are so cute in a completely different way :thumb:


I thought I would always have to have puppies until we got Shade. He never got to have a real 'puppyhood' and now at age 5 1/2 he is just learning how to play with toys and do puppy bows and all kinds of puppy things he was never exposed to when he was tied up in a backyard his first 4 years. It's so cute and rewarding to see an older dog get back something he missed out on. You may not get to have them around as long as a puppy but the time you have with them can still be special. 

I just have to laugh out loud at him when he does these puppy dances and gets a big grin on his face like 'look at what I can do!'.


----------



## wags (Jan 31, 2009)

That is so nice of you to think to adopt senior dogs. The older the mellower !!!!! Your a sweet person to do this and those dogs will love you all the more back! Kudos to you!


----------



## Janet At Nutro (Mar 11, 2011)

Your story is so touching. There is just something about
adopting a senior pet that makes it all worth while. I
wouldn't think twice about doing it again. Thank you for
sharing your experience.


----------



## lauren43 (Feb 6, 2011)

Thats awesome! They sound like some great pups. My next dog with definately be an adult. I want a dog that is at least 4 (not sure why but that is my age of choice)...One of these days I want a senior as well, perhaps a dog over 10. Puppies are great fun and absolutely adorable, but they are a lot of work!


----------



## DoglovingSenior (Jun 26, 2011)

lauren43 said:


> Thats awesome! They sound like some great pups. My next dog with definately be an adult. I want a dog that is at least 4 (not sure why but that is my age of choice)...One of these days I want a senior as well, perhaps a dog over 10. Puppies are great fun and absolutely adorable, but they are a lot of work!


The oldest dog that I have ever adopted was a 4 yr old Rottie - she was a GEM and lived to be 14! Sad thing was that they were so fond of her at the shelter that they held onto & gave me her papers. She was the 4th generation of a "First Family of Rottweilers" her "people" are still active in the Rottie world as judges etc. This is why I have never bred-Tash would never have made it in conformation-for one thing, she was too big a 92 pound female and she was NOT fat. She was the Gentlest dog that I have ever known & SMART. I wonder how breeders can keep what happened to her because of being a "puppy quality" dog. The reason for turning her in was "we heard that these dogs will turn on you". <sigh> That is why I get positively angry when I hear the stupid statement about various breeds. If anything, Rotties are fiercely loyal. I called her "My Gentle One" a friend nicknamed her "Rottie Queen of the Universe" . Boy, I have so many ashes to blend with my own.


----------



## doggiedad (Jan 23, 2011)

we bought a German Shepherd but i was torn
between the Sheherd and the Golden. i really love the
blonde and british cream (maybe the samething).
i was walking in the woods and a man walking two
of the blondes passed by. we stopped and chatted.
his dogs and my dog played together. i was in love with
these 2 dogs (don't tell my dog i said that).


----------



## RCTRIPLEFRESH5 (Feb 11, 2010)

DoglovingSenior said:


> I came to a decision today-
> Yesterday a friend, whose dogs define what a Golden Retriever should be , beautiful looks & wonderful temperaments, and yes-intelligence, invited me to come watch a "Puppy Genius" training class. Puppy Genius? She said it is lots of fun and you should be thinking about another dog by now(no way). My friend is a "code of ethics-backyard Breeder"  In her lifetime of Goldens, she has produced 4 litters-& keeps many of them, when you visit her you are usually met by 8-10 Gorgeous Blondes swarming around you. When a litter is due she has her large dining room table taken apart & removed to make room for the birthing/puppy pen. The only time they are in the backyard is when they are out for exercise or a poop. They live on an island and everyone knows her dogs several of her neighbors have one.Her pups are in Excellent show, working or pet homes-she often has known the people for years & once she would NOT give/sell a pup to a close relative as she thought that the pup would only serve as a status symbol. Her dogs are confirmation & working champs. I hadn't seen her for over 2 years - LIFE interfered. She said that this was her best litter EVER-she had piqued my curiousity.
> 
> The class was being held in the building ( it was built as a gymnastic center)that is owned by the trainer that I used to use for my GSD's & Rottweilers basic & advanced Obedience, agility, showmanship, etc.. I walked in, & there were 8 of the fluffiest, most beautiful pups that I have ever seen, feathers beginning to be noticeable. They were all so beautiful-my friend said that they were expecting 2 & got 8, she has kept 4 of them, they are now 14 wks old. I was introduced to them- each just made me want one more pup <sigh>. The trainer walked in and looked at me with a puzzled expression, I said "Rottweilers" and we hugged. She said she had to place me since she had never seen me in a room full of Goldens <lol>. These puppies went through their recalls-VERY impressive with all of the distractions, most did it perfectly, traveling about 50' and ending in a perfect sit-close to & looking up at the trainer. Then being called back the other way by the owner. They were going to heel & staying there-doing "around" a 360 around the handler ending in a front finish or a 145 to a "heel" finish. ( puppy sits are not tolerated). Or around on their own ending in a front. We worked on static focus also.
> ...


 ive always adopted, but i must admit i would not adopt a senior animal. it takes a special person to adopt a senior animal, and you should b proud you want to do that.
the age range i typically adopt is anywhere from 8 weeks up until 3.


----------

